
Ask HN: Do you separate your online presence? If yes, then how? - throwaway493342
Are your online accounts immediately linkable to your real name? Do you use different identities for different communities or services? If you order pizza online, do you use your real name? Etc., etc. You get what kind of answers I want.<p>Throwaway accounts are obviously welcome, but not necessary.
======
chrisbennet
I make no effort to disguise my identity. I think if more people posted under
their own names, discourse would be more polite.

